# Lifeforce muesli - where to buy it?



## ClubMan (26 Nov 2005)

Anybody know who stocks _Lifeforce _muesli and isn't always out of stock? _Dublin _city centre or _Northside_. I find it very difficult to source this and the usual vendors (including _Dunnes_ and _Tesco _who used to stock it anyway) always seem to be out of stock. I emailed _Lifeforce _a while back pointing out the problems with sourcing their product but they just said that this shouldn't have been happening and weren't interested in my, what I thought were constructive, suggestions about how to deal with the supply problems...


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Nov 2005)

Superquinn used to be great for getting items that were unavailable elsewhere.  Do you have access to any of their branches?  Not sure if this has changed since their takeover but might be worth a try.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Nov 2005)

Thanks - but _Superquinn _is not really an easy option for me.


----------



## snatch (28 Nov 2005)

Have you spoken to the manager in the stores which are always out of stock? Sometimes this can be the best way of getting stock levels improved in store.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Nov 2005)

No but fair point.


----------



## europhile (6 Jan 2006)

Try Lidl Special Muesli - Luxury Fruit & Nut (blue pack).  EU2.19(?) for 750g.  Food of the gods.

Make sure not to buy the oat one though.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jan 2006)

I have tried it but it doesn't do it for me I'm afraid.

Is the oat one an _Alpen _(ugh!) clone?


----------



## ClubMan (12 Sep 2006)

Still very difficult to get my hands on this products. At least _Fresh _in _Smithfield _seems to have a pretty steady supply but other shops that stock it are usually out of it.


----------



## Protocol (12 Sep 2006)

The Lidl muesli is nice, but has gone up to 2.39 for 750g here in Sligo.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Sep 2006)

I'm not mad about the chunks of dried fruit that it contains.


----------



## hjrdee (12 Sep 2006)

ClubMan said:


> I'm not mad about the chunks of dried fruit that it contains.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Sep 2006)

Cue _woods _telling us how bad dried fruit and _SO2 _is for us!


----------



## hotlips (12 Sep 2006)

I'm pretty sure they have it regularly in Dunnes, Cornelscourt.

I've given up buying all of them. I just make my own now. It's so quick and easy and you can get the proportion of flakes/nuts/fruit that you want and you know there's no sugar and salt. I get the ingredients in Nature's Way in Blackrock shopping centre and Dunnes.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Sep 2006)

Yeah - I used to do that years ago (pre _Celtic Tiger_ for our younger readers! ). Might try it again sometime.


----------



## golden mean (15 Sep 2006)

I can't believe that the company was not more helpful. Is it still Boyne Valley Foods? Write to the MD, Malachy McCloskey- self made man- he'll be appalled if he thinks that his sales reps are not getting enough onto the shelves (and that whoever deals with the Lifeforce emails didn't use your message to beat them over the head!)

So, after you've got two people fired, you might get some muesli...... it is a good one, but I could do without the peanuts myself.


----------



## Sn@kebite (15 Sep 2006)

Try www.naturesway.ie


By the way I think meusli's supposed to be really bad for u? Or so i heard...


----------



## Carpenter (16 Sep 2006)

Have you tried the Dublin Food Co-Op, I'm sure they do something equally good?


----------



## Marion (16 Sep 2006)

I think granola is much nicer than muesli - must be the butter!

Marion


----------



## roxy (18 Sep 2006)

Saw it in Eurospar in Kiltipper last week, €3.65 if my memory serves me correctly. I think it's horrible myself, love the organic stuff from beorganic.


----------

